# Best places to shop AV and such online.



## jasonstilwell (Mar 5, 2009)

:scratch:Just wondering where you guys buy:spend: from on-line. I trust best buy, but they are full price and I've been ripped off on ebay before.:hissyfit: So if you had to say the top 5 places to buy AV gear, DVDs, etc. online; what would they be? (Just a quicky question and a smiley experiment):yay:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There is only one place... and it usually has the lowest prices and free shipping for orders over $25.

Home Theater Shack Electronics Store

Home Theater Shack Movies and Music

:bigsmile:


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

for new gear ... shop Shack!

but if you want good refurbished gear ... check out:
http://www.refurbdepot.com/

a great way to get good equipment on a tight budget. I have used this site often and have never had a problem.... I even send family member there from time to time.


----------



## jasonstilwell (Mar 5, 2009)

I figured peeps would say "Shop Shack", but I mean like if you were to shop at like a everyday type store with better prices. Maybe like ABC Warehouse or whatever.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Seriously... the Shack is very similar to what you are thinking of. There is nearly nothing that you can not buy via the Shack. We even offer refurbished equipment as well. Not on every item, but on many... and everything you buy has a 30 day money back guarantee, which is hard to beat. I always check the Shack before I buy anything from anywhere. Generally there are two places I go to check prices... the Shack store and www.froogle.com.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

If I am looking at used gear, speakers & amps, I browse Audiogon. Usually things that are sold there are sold by people who love thier stereo. I have had very good luck purchasing and selling on that site.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you live in the US The shack store offers alot of bang for buck particularly no hassle returns and they pay the return shipping! Sadly they do not ship to Canada:no:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Audiogon is a favorite of mine too for used equipment... I love that place... :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I should also say eBay, I have bought and sold alot of A/V that way and rarely have problems and saved alot of money in the process.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... ebay is another place where I buy a LOT of stuff from. Some of the deals there are just plain hard to beat.


----------

